# A Question for Self-Produced Musicians



## marbledaydreams (Jan 24, 2015)

So I am not a musician but a digital artist, however, I was thinking of putting together a video to launch a Patreon in the (probably far) future. If I wanted to include some music to add to the video, as creators yourself, do you think such a project would be easier: making the video to the music or adding music to the video? For example, would it be easier if an artist came to you and said "Here's a video I need music added to. Can you use the visual keys to set up a beat?" or "There's a video I want to make, here's how it's going to work, can you make me a song to go along with it?" I'd love a variety of input, and I'm open to many ideas.


----------



## jfur (Jan 24, 2015)

Making a completely new song to fit the video would be optimal, but it would also take longer. Adding an existing song would be a lot easier, but it probably wouldn't match the visual keys very well. It's up to you to decide if getting a song specifically made for the video is worth the time and effort.


----------



## Half-Note (Jan 24, 2015)

I agree with the J-fur. Making a new song would be the most optimal choice. It would also help you avoid those nasty copyright-law loving whiners in the music industry, but it would take more time. That being said, making your own song will help you add certain effects at certain times depending on the mood of the video (like those videos where one key is played for every punch handed out to the bad guys). Not only that, but it'll be all-new, which means it'll be considered your work.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 24, 2015)

You can always try ccmixter


----------



## marbledaydreams (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks Jfur and Dog-Like for your input thus far on what you guys think. Regarding how I was approaching it I think you're both kind of right...
 And also Maugryph, I appreciate that site, it's quite interesting. I didn't know something like that existed...I'm not sure how I'm feeling about a premade song but it definitely has opened some possibilities to a lot of artists out there. I like the idea of browsing the genres. It is a very cool resource. Thanks for that!


----------

